# Benelli Ultralite Auto 12 Gauage



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking at buying a Benelli Ultralite Auto 12 gauage. Any comments or opinions on a 24" or 26" barrel?? I'm leaning toward the 26" but would like to hear from anyone that has shot one or has information.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have shot a Benelli M1, 3 inch, 24" barrel for the past 6 years. My brothers and I do all of our goose hunting over decoys. We hunt Saskatchewan and ND. I also hunt alot of pheasants with it as well. I LOVE THIS GUN!!! It knocks down all the geese I want and it is SUPER quick on the pheasants. If or when I get another 12 gauge shotgun, it will definately have a 24" barrel on it.

Ref


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot an SBEI and so does my brother. My other three brothers and their father shoot SBEII's. The SBEII's came with 24" barrels while the older SBEI's have 26" barrels. What we found out is that 24" barrels are optimal, since we hunt ducks, geese, pheasant, and grouse. When we're shooting Pattern Master extended chokes with our SBEI's we're at 28" barrels, so I would opt for the 24" barrels now. All I have to say is any Benelli model you buy you will never regret. Good hunting.


----------

